
AMD 2013 APUs to Include ARM Cortex-A5 Processor for TrustZone Capabilities - colinscape
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6007/amd-2013-apus-to-include-arm-cortexa5-processor-for-trustzone-capabilities
======
Quequau
This is really old news.

~~~
cwyers
Yes, but the top thread is about the new MacBooks having an ARM core for
security and the touch bar, so it's relevant to something that is news.

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
Even more relevant: the ARM1 (1985) could be a coprocessor for BBC Micro.

~~~
mrlambchop
From Wikipedia:

>The ARM 1 processor was clocked at 8 MHz, and was fitted with 2 MB or 4 MB of
RAM.

This is absolutely fascinating. So much RAM in 1985!

------
stuaxo
It would be great if qemu could use this to accelerate emulation of Arm
processes.

------
trioa
it's news, for Apple and Intel, not for AMD

